# neutering a 5-7 year old?? he's slightly agressive...



## mat_nurse (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi, we just adopted this 5-7 year old GR fella today from our local humane society. We had adopted a rotty/shep (named Amy) pup back in June and since raising her up, training, putting time into her, she has blossomed into a wonderful one year old spayed girl with great social skills thanks to our daily dog park visits. She just wants to play with EVERY dog she sees. 

Well this fella we adopted, we introduced him and Amy and went on long walks 4 times before we decided upon adopting him and they got along really well. Amy just wanted to play with him and she started with her usual licking the face, pawing his shoulders, etc. He just ignored her COMPLETELY and wanted OUR affection. Being a retriever, we assume that he's more of a people dog than a social dog. 

Well after we adopted him, we took him and Amy to our local dog park as we go everyday and he did GREAT until this one female showed up. He showed HUGE interest in her (she was spayed and older) and after a few seconds of sniffing her, he started making these funny gurgling/pitchy nasally sounds in his throat like he was really exciting. He didnt try to mount her or anything. He then took after her throat and was gonna fight her. Luckily I had kept him on the leash because he is new and unneutered. It was hell until that one female dog left and I could relax again. Amy was off playing with her regular friends (other dogs). 

So when we got home, he settled right in like a pea in a pod. When I took him and Amy out to go pee, they got to playing a bit. He played well and gentle for about 30 sec-1min. and then started that little gurgly/pitchy nasally excited sound in his throat and about 5 secs after he started the sound, he attacked her.....outright fully attacked her. She of course submitted and started screaming. I was able to pull him off easy and reprimand him for his actions. But now Amy's heartbroken and scared. 

The reason we got this guy in the first place was for a companion for Amy....and now it seems like he's just gonna be mean with her. When in the house and just laying around, he is great with her but in reality he just isnt interested in her, he interested in US!

We are having him neutered a.s.a.p.....do you think this will help being that he's had his nards for so many years? The other thing is that we believe he was a farm dog prior to his month at the humane society because he was found on a rural road outside the city, smelling of manure and had burrs in him. He was actually overweight, so someone was feeding him. I just think maybe he needs socialization and to learn what behaviors are acceptable. But at 5-7 years old, is it too late to break these dominance and antisocial traits? any advice for this guy would be great cuz we really are devoted to making him the best GR ever. 

He doesn't know how to fetch or what a ball even is. I think he was just someone's farm dog without any formal training except "sit". Where do I go from here???

I respond well to constructive advice! Thanks


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Well, I'm no expert but he seems more than _"slightly aggressive"_ to me. Getting him fixed would be a good start but a trainer who is familiar with aggression would probably be the next thing you should do. Maybe the trainer could see what was setting him off. If it was me, I think I would find a home for him where he could be an *only* dog. Do you have any small children in your house? If you do, how does he behave with them?


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I agree. Having him neutered would be a good start. Then find a good obedience trainer and work him through basic obedience. The obedience class should also give him a chance to socialize with other dogs and bond more with you.


----------



## mat_nurse (Feb 6, 2008)

Well, he's absolutely wonderful with people and kids.....that's pretty much all he wants is to be loved by people. Our poor little girl Amy is just beside herself today. She's slinking around the house to avoid him and is starting to bare her teeth at him as if to say, "I do not like you". He is to be neutered on Friday, but I just don't know that I want to chance ruining all the time and love I've devoted to Amy just to have this guy wreck it all. He's a great big suck with people, just sketchy around certain females. Some dogs he's great with and so far two he's tried to fight. 

I am phoning the humane society today to let them know what is going on and to see what they suggest as well. Thanks for your advice.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

I may get flamed for this but I wouldn't keep him if he was terrorizing your own dog...I think she should be first in your thoughts. That type of aggression is not a typical golden retriever behavior and without knowing his history you might have a ticking time bomb on your hands. Some dogs will never be good around other dogs and need to be an only dog.


----------



## Buddy Banana (Aug 11, 2007)

If he is acting like this because of hormones then neutering will definitely help - many people think that neutering 'calm down a hypo dog' - not nesessarily true, it helps a lot towards aggression but 'hormone driven aggression' - not fear aggression etc... so getting him done is a fantastic idea.
It doesn't matter that he was not done at an earlier age but you will also have to start to re-train him around other dogs to make sure he is well socialised also.
Try giving him a small food treat every time you see a dog walking and he will learn to associate other dogs with a reward.

Good luck xxx


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

It was one incident so I wouldn't get rid of him yet, but I'd definitely give Amy time and space away from him, crate him and let her hang loose some, etc. And yes, get him neutered!


----------



## gracie's mom (Aug 6, 2006)

Two incidents of agressive behavior toward female dogs. And in attack mode? Get him neutered, see how he does and if it happens again, he's got to go. The one thing you don't want is your female to become agressive toward other males because of him. I'm sure he would do great in a home where he was the only dog and able to be King of his Castle.


----------



## mat_nurse (Feb 6, 2008)

Well, we had to do exactly what we didn't want to....we had to return Buddy to the Humane Society. It just hasn't worked out for our other dog Amy. He was so mean to her and only wanted to have our attention. It was hard to return him because he was so into us. but we love Amy and she is number one dog right now. We were looking for a companion for her, not us. 

So we have adopted another dog that has worked out awesome! He is an American Bull Dog....an absolute baby and a wonderful playmate for Amy. They are playing so much that Amy is sleeping all night long instead of her usual wandering at night routine. 

I sure appreciate all of your advice and comments.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

I'm glad that you found a playmate for your girl, Amy (I have a daughter named Amy...LOL). In all honesty, I would have returned him also...aggressive dogs make me nervous, especially when they attack my own dog. An Akita attacked my female lab one day on a walk--didn't actually put a mark on her but threw her to her back and sounded like he was killing her, this happened without a moments notice so it took me and the other dog's owner by surprise. Dog attacks are fast and scary!!!


----------

